# How tough is the glass of a lens? (8-15)



## Quasimodo (Dec 31, 2012)

I have this shot planned where I place my camera with my 8-15L on a Manfrotto table tripod with a phottix aion remote release on the ground to capture a squirrel and some birds up close at 14mm (we have a place where we put food, and they eat there everyday). Would they be able to scratch the front element and destroy it?


----------



## bycostello (Dec 31, 2012)

they are very tough but not squirrel proof!


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 31, 2012)

bycostello said:


> they are very tough but not squirrel proof!



Ok, thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 31, 2012)

Priority is given to glass that can be ground and has the correct optical properties. Toughness might just happen with those things, but its not first priority. Getting glass that is hard and grinds well also probably makes it a bit brittle. There is sure to be some tradeoffs. That front element usually does not have any tough refraction demands, so its likely selected for toughness. With some lenses, it is merely a protective element to protect the fluorite which is very fragile.


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 31, 2012)

My old Pentax rep, Tom Hillbourn, used to put his cigarette out on the front element of a Pentax fisheye. I saw that trick done dozens of times on the same lens with no detectable ill effects to the glass or coating But, it was a trick.....

I'd worry more about sand abrasion from being in close proximity to the ground.


----------



## timmy_650 (Dec 31, 2012)

What about putting a filter on the lens? If that gets scratch take it off.


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 31, 2012)

Timmy the 8-15 is a fisheye-zoom, and there's really no way of putting a filter in front of the lens.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you. I'll skip it this time, and bring my 16-35 next time I am here. At least that one is protected.


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 5, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Timmy the 8-15 is a fisheye-zoom, and there's really no way of putting a filter in front of the lens.



Just use duct tape and cardboard to build some kind of "cage" around the lens front and then duct tape a filter to it. Or build some (acrylic)glass cage and put ur camera inside if u wanna go real serious


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 5, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> CharlieB said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy the 8-15 is a fisheye-zoom, and there's really no way of putting a filter in front of the lens.
> ...


----------



## victorwol (Jan 6, 2013)

The lens cap of the 8-15 is pretty good. I would not stop buying the lens I want because it can get scratched. Get insurance. Is cheap. And enjoy your lens. Unless you don't really want it. Is a great lens and a lot of fun to use it.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 6, 2013)

victorwol said:


> The lens cap of the 8-15 is pretty good. I would not stop buying the lens I want because it can get scratched. Get insurance. Is cheap. And enjoy your lens. Unless you don't really want it. Is a great lens and a lot of fun to use it.



I have the lens and will use it a lot. It was just a fun photosetup that I was contemplating, thus the question. I will bring my 16-35 II next time I am there, which has a B&W filter, thus no danger to the lens  It does not give me the same angle, but will be sufficient to capture the squirrel, birds, and the forrest mice that are all fighting over the same food


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2013)

Not as tough as Chuck Norris or Mike Ditka.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 7, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> Not as tough as Chuck Norris or Mike Ditka.



LOL!

You know that Chuck Norris has two facial expressions? One with a hat, and the other one without


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 8, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> Not as tough as Chuck Norris or Mike Ditka.



speaking of which I lost my S**t when in the expendebles II chuck norris rocks up and tells a chuck norris joke


----------



## K3nt (Jan 8, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Not as tough as Chuck Norris or Mike Ditka.
> ...



+1 million


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 11, 2013)

K3nt said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



I've found that my Canon front elements are very tough, far more than the expensive protection filters that go in fornt of them. Over 7 years of professional wedding phootography, I have only scratched one lens element. My 16-35IIL and that only showed in photos when I pointed it at the sun. 
But and here's the big BUT....when a lens is damaged, the front element is really expensive to replace. My front element on my 16-35IIL cost me £325 to get fixed.


----------



## LukieLauXD (Jan 13, 2013)

Tough enough that I hope I never find out x-x


----------



## timmy_650 (Jan 13, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Thank you. I'll skip it this time, and bring my 16-35 next time I am here. At least that one is protected.



I meant more like how you put welding glass on a camera not a normal filter. Just the lens hood and a piece of glass from like a small frame or something like that. It wouldn't protect it all the way but it might help.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have had my 8-15 for a while now and love it. It is damn durable and has survived a few bumps on my 7D when in the half-pipe at my local resort. I have even had a pole catch the front element with no ill effects from a skier.


----------

